# [głupota] emerge -C coreutils [SOLVED]

## psotnik

Zrobilem cos glupiego, emerge -C coreutils   :Embarassed:   :Confused:   jak to teraz naprawic? oczywiscie  systemu nie moge uruchomic  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

rozpakuj gdzieś na chwilę stage3, daj quickpkg coreutils, wypakuj do Twojego rootfs tą paczke która powstała i emerge coreutils, nadpisze Ci te pliki.

----------

## psotnik

sciagnieta paczke mam, moge tylko uruchomic kompa z liveCD, po wchrotowaniu sie i probie emerge oczywisice wywala tysiace komunikatow ze nawet polecenia rm nie ma, to jest problem:(

--edit

W sumie nie chialo mi sie wiecej szukac, wiec manualnie:

LiveCD, sciagnac i rozpakowac stage3 na boku, podmontowac "gentoo", produkcyjne. W chrocie emerge coreutils, wywala pokoleji jakich polecen brakuje typu mkdir, ls, cp itp, popostu je skopiowac ze stage3 z katalogu bin. Manufaktura ale dziala

----------

## canis_lupus

Miałem kiedyś podoby problem, wprawdzie nie ja, tylko moja luba wywaliła coreutilc bo jej się z czymś ryzło podczas update'u. pomomo licznych starań nie wiem czemu, ale nie udało mi sie tego kompa doprowadzić do stanu uzywalności. Niby działa ale skompilować cos to jest masakra.

----------

## SlashBeast

ale paczke rozpakować masz tam gdzie jest Twoje gentoo, przed chrootem.

----------

## psotnik

hmmm smieszne  troche ale jak wstaje mi laptop to ciagle matrycye przyciemna, potem musze ja rozjasniac klawiszami...restartuje i to samo hmmmm

--uptage

@SlashBeast zrobilem prawie tak jak pisales, FF nie odswiezylem sobie postu   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mentorsct

Witam, a przekompilowanie "mktemp" moze pomoże?

----------

## psotnik

z tego co sie zorientowalem w najnowszym coreutils jest mktemp zawarty a sama paczka wypada z portage. to cos z acpi

----------

## C1REX

U mnie każda jedna dystrybucja z nowym kernelem ściemnia obraz. Gentoo to samo na nowym jajku.

Wywaliłem z kernela tą opcję.

Jakby ktoś znalazł rozwiązanie, to chętnie się dowiem.

----------

## psotnik

@C1REX co rozumiesz przez "wywlilem ta opcje" ? tj acpi do LCD?

----------

## c0oba

A nie wystarczy się wchrootować w busyboxa? Ja kiedyś tak ratowałem system, już nie pamiętam przed czym, ale na pewno było straszne:P

----------

## psotnik

a bedziesz mial wtedy polecenie typu cp, ls, mv,mkdir, skoro go nie ma w /bin ?

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

własnie po to jest busybox  :Wink: 

----------

## psotnik

 :Embarassed:  nie wiedzialem nie uzywalem   :Wink:  wiec jakie jest glowne zadanie i tez dzialanie busyboxa?

----------

## SlashBeast

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BusyBox

----------

## psotnik

OKA, thx, solved

----------

## canis_lupus

Możesz dokładnie napisac jak to naprawiłeś?

----------

## C1REX

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> @C1REX co rozumiesz przez "wywlilem ta opcje" ? tj acpi do LCD?

 

Dokładnie. Nie mogę zmieniać ustawień jasności, ale i ekran mi nie ciemnieje.

Jak się ma jednak Kpowersave (czy jakoś tak) w KDE, to ekran może automatycznie odzyskiwać janość zaraz po odpaleniu Xów.

W starym kernelu nie miałem tego problemu, ale nie miałem też dobrych sterów do dźwiękówki.

----------

## psotnik

@C1REX identycznie mam, ale to chyba juz na osobny watek temat:)  

nie mam pojecia ktpry plik odpowiada za poczatkowa konfiguracje

```

/proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness

```

----------

